

Why the next iPhone screen could be made of sapphire - AndrewDucker
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/05/02/gorilla_glass_ipads/

======
AndrewDucker
Submitted more because of the fascinating discusssion of Silicon wafer
production.

------
mtgx
[http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/motorola-x-to-
have-4-8-inch-...](http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/motorola-x-to-
have-4-8-inch-sapphire-screen-rumours-reckon-50010748/)

